# 2010 Rock Lobster Road



## drrock (Oct 29, 2008)

I just finished building up a new Rock Lobster road frame for my partner. The frame is a mix of Nivachrome/Reynolds steel and weighed somewhere in the neighborhood of 3.5 lbs naked. The frame is pretty compact, but she's still a looker. The paint is "cosmic blue." The build kit (GVH bikes) is nothing exotic, but that's not the point here. We wanted something light, strong, fast, serviceable, and durable. Pretty happy so far.

SRAM Rival/Force mix
Edge Road 2.0 fork
Thomson stem/post
Velocity hubs/Open Pro rims
King headset/King cages
WTB Deva saddle
Ritchey bars

Pics:


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice. Paul does really good work.

What does it weigh built up?


----------



## drrock (Oct 29, 2008)

Built up, it's around 17-18 lbs (just a guess). I don't have a proper scale, but it's a bit lighter than my (larger) Soulcraft with a similar build. That bike weighs ~18-19 lbs. Both bikes are really lively, efficient machines. Great rides.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Since I found something called Jagwire Tube Tops, I don't need those ugly clear stick on protectors on the head tube anymore.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Very purdy! Are those wine corks in the handlebar endz?


----------



## drrock (Oct 29, 2008)

Indeed, those are wine corks. Just a small touch and a nod to Rivendell, from which I borrowed the idea.


----------



## towerscum (Mar 3, 2006)

How is that fork treating you?

towerscum


----------

